# helllllp



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

please respond I really need help because I am doing this in a couple of days and I am nervous to start the medicine without opinions and comments.... please !(its so funny my cat is rite next to me and i think he is watching tv!)


----------



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

Sorry I forgot to say please read the IBS medicines and questions board and respond to that or this ... sorry! ITs about Zelnorm and other medicines


----------



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

HELP! I am clearing myself out for the 5th time today (and i'm only 12) could you please respond! a.s.a.p! thanks


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey, what's the problem? seeing as no one has responded to this.. lol are you alright?


----------

